# My basement smoker build



## cycletrash (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a old coal cellar under my front porch that is built off of my basement, that Dave54 and I just ran electric and put duct work in with inline 6" fans. We also put a hanging rod in , Cause we are going to cure our own Hams !! MY next plan is to build a table for my MES and My Big Chief to smoke in this room .


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jan 11, 2011)

How do you like the in-lline duct fans?  Thinking about using one for a smoke extractor for my in-garage smoker...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SOB


----------



## dave54 (Jan 11, 2011)

I know I was impressed . Rob lit his A-maze-n smoker and a smoke generator and it pulled the smoke out pretty good


----------



## cycletrash (Jan 11, 2011)

The Inline fans work better than i thought...they are 250 cfm . The room still gets smokey, but it catches up and the rest of the basement doesn't get smokey, and I can't smell it upstairs in my house.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks like a great place to hang the dry cure stuff too..

mmmmmmmm peperoni..salami


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2011)

Now this is gonna be interesting for sure. I can't wait to see thia thing in action so don't leave us hanging out here.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah this is a cool idea!! get that thing going and lets see it in action!!! My grandmother has a coal shutte in here basement,i wonder..........NO i don't think she would.LOL


----------



## cycletrash (Jan 11, 2011)

O you will , In a couple weeks I will have 4 proscuitto hams curing in there.... I already have been cold smoking cheese and bacon in that room .  Now I will be able to do alot more in there !!!


----------



## cycletrash (Jan 12, 2011)

I now added a table in my smoking room to set my cold smoker and my MES . I am itching to smoke something this weekend !!


----------



## porked (Jan 12, 2011)

I can't even imagine something like this, inside...good luck!


----------



## cycletrash (Jan 14, 2011)

Today I am smoking in my Basement !!  Two smokers going . I got sausage & kielbasa in my Big Chief cold smokingusing amaze-n-smoker. In my Mes I got a head of cabbage with butter and bacon with garlic


----------



## cycletrash (Jan 14, 2011)

Can anyone say Kuluski!!! more pics to come !!!


----------



## cycletrash (Jan 14, 2011)

This is my basement while smoking


----------



## cycletrash (Jan 14, 2011)

This my smoking room ....


----------



## porked (Jan 15, 2011)

Have you invited either your insurance man or the local fire chief over lately?


----------



## cycletrash (Jan 15, 2011)

No , I would have to feed them then !! I hunt with them ! LMAO


----------

